# fruit juice cocktail wine.



## hedgerow-wine (Jan 25, 2013)

ingredients makes 2 gallons
1lt-strawberry ribena.
1lt-5 alive tropical fruits blend.
1lt-ocean spray blueberry juice.
2lt-red grape juice.
2kg-sugar.
1tsp-ritchies wine yeast(per DJ)
1tsp-yeast nutrient(per DJ)
water.
*Method:* make a sugar syrup with half of the sugar then leave to cool,then divide all the fruit juices &
grape juice into the DJs and add the divided sugar, yeast & nutrient fit the airlocks and ferment for a week
then make a sugar syrup with the rest of the sugar when cool divide and add to the DJs and top up with cold
tap water to the neck of the DJs,fit airlocks and fully ferment out.
*Note:* when fermenting as fully stopped rack and mature for at least 6 months.


----------

